# new router lift



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

This new one from mlcs looks like a dandy, can't wait 'til it hits the market and gets reviewed.


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/powerlift.html


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It wont work with the big routers.

Only goes up to 3.5" barrel.


----------

